# A few questions, mainly concerning the first few weeks home.



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

Last year I had planned to get a companion pigeon/dove but was unable to at the time. Now that I am able to, I've been doing my research (binge reading).

So I'm planning to have her cage in my room as it's the safest (and quietest) place in the home that still gets sunlight. I have a large basement that would be perfect for exercise (I wouldn't leave her cage down there because it is rather chilly all year round and only gets sunlight through a small window. The concern is really the main floor is hazard central (small kitchen with a stove and a fridge that she could get stuck by, ceiling fan, a large sliding glass door, paintings and other high/inaccessible perches/platforms, etc. And three ways to escape all in a small amount of space (condominium)).

What is a good way to transport a new pigeon that might not trust me yet or should I keep her cage down there? 

I'm debating wing clipping, but if there is a better way that is less traumatic and gentler I'm open to it. As far as I've heard a flight suit is a bit "advanced" and some don't care for it.

Is it possible to hazard train a pigeon, in the future I would like to expand her freedom beyond the cage after I've gained her trust and potty trained her.

So I'm excited but also nervous, as this is my first pet outside of fish in a long time 

On another note, can anyone recommend a good cage online? I know they need a fair bit of space. I was going to ask my mother if she still had a dog kennel (used to have large dogs). but I'm not sure the bar spacing would be suitable or if any residual smell would set her off. The local pet stores don't really have a good variety of bird cages, mostly for parakeets and finches, and most are taller than they are wide. 

Lastly, what kind of diet should a pigeon or dove that is a companion rather than a show or sport pigeon? I've found a couple articles about diet but I don't want to go overboard with certain nutrients if that would harm her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure about the potty training, some pigeons will withhold in certain spots they hang out in, like a nest box but I only have a few what I call "clean" pigeons that don't poop in their nest box as much as others, they usually go when they do at the moment, Im not sure they even think of it at some points because it would be like 20 plus times a day. 

pigeons eat pigeon grains and the food can be found or orderd from a feed store. you would have to seperate it in smaller zip locks to keep it fresh.


----------

